# New Island Phoenix cube



## guysensei1 (Aug 15, 2014)

From Thrawst. Looks like a Shuang Ren with different proportions.


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 15, 2014)

Interesting. But apparently it comes prelubed with D39 which is a bit of a turnoff.
Guess we'll have to wait for more reviews.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 15, 2014)

I think it looks like the Qi Yi MoFangGe

Need more reviews
so far it just seems like a good beginner/intermediate cube


----------



## kubisto (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice to see a new company enter the market with a good product.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 24, 2014)

Here's my review.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 24, 2014)

I tried to order it from Amazon but got this message *'The following types of items can’t be shipped to buyers outside the U.S.:''*. I guess it is for Americans only


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Aug 24, 2014)

I dont think this Will be a very gold cube


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 24, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> I dont think this Will be a very gold cube



Why not? Cyoubx and Thrawst gave it good reviews.


----------



## Makarov (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks interesting I ordered one, should arrive today and then I'll see how this cube feels.

Edit: Yep first impression I'm really liking it. Turning is smoother than an aolong in that I don't feel any bumpiness. Might be my tensions but it feels like it requires more accurate turn style than an aolong. I'm curious what their next cube is going to be like.


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 9, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I tried to order it from Amazon but got this message *'The following types of items can’t be shipped to buyers outside the U.S.:''*. I guess it is for Americans only



Not fair for me!


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 9, 2014)

Quinson said:


> Not fair for me!



No, for me neighter. I really want to try this cube. I have mailed Amazon and the seller but to no solution. I hope the big cubestores are going to sell it.


----------



## rebucato314 (Sep 9, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> No, for me neighter. I really want to try this cube. I have mailed Amazon and the seller but to no solution. I hope the big cubestores are going to sell it.



Yeah, it sounds amazing and i would like to give a shot.


----------



## MarcelP (Jan 7, 2015)

Black version available:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...s2&tag=thesixsides-20&linkId=P2R7SALCSYPQP6JO


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jan 7, 2015)

MarcelP said:


> Black version available:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...s2&tag=thesixsides-20&linkId=P2R7SALCSYPQP6JO



The cubicle has got it in stickerless now (well for a month or so now) but not in black


----------

